
Lyft co-founder John Zimmer on why nice guys don't always finish last - urahara
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/13/lyft-co-founder-john-zimmer-on-why-nice-guys-dont-always-finish-last.html
======
Powerofmene
Lyft has the right attitude to go far. I know the classic business model is to
get in there and throw elbows, kick your competition while it is down, and
play dirty but when it comes to developing a solid customer following
integrity and kindness keeps customers coming back. I am impressed that rather
than playing dirty, Lyft stays above the muck and instead focus on the game;
they play fair and they play to win.

I know when I am in need of a ride, it will be Lyft that provides the service.

